# Looking into these Miniature Cows- Do they look healthy?



## cococrisp (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi
I'm looking into this pair of miniature cows. The brown is female, Black and white, male.http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...&th=125d5e2d7dd4bf36&attid=0.3&disp=inline&zw 

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...&th=125d5e2d7dd4bf36&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw 

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...&th=125d5e2d7dd4bf36&attid=0.2&disp=inline&zw


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 28, 2009)

You need to find some other way to post these pics.  Try using photobucket instead, as I was unable to see any of your pics from the site you posted.


----------



## no nonsense (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree, but it doesn't matter much. Unless they're Lowline Angus, some Zebus or Dexters, most so called "mini" cattle are little more than mutts. Seldom are they more than a generation or two away from normal cattle, and their offspring are likely to throw all different sized animals.

edited for confrontational content.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 28, 2009)

would love to see the pix also - can you try to repost?


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

yes I would like pics
curious now..LOL


----------



## hooligan (Jan 15, 2010)

I would love to see pix too


----------

